# Apple Carplay distorts, 7" screen Bose 2019 Hatchback



## Ma v e n (Oct 8, 2018)

The Carplay issue is related to your phone and OS software level, it's not the vehicle.

The ghosting issue cold be related to getting cleaning chemicals/disinfectants on it, or moisture/dirty screen.


----------



## Carminooch (Mar 23, 2018)

I would update the iphones software, I’ve heard about the distortion you’re talking about. If for whatever reason it doesn’t do the trick, back the phone up and then do a full software restore hooked up to the computer (then put your backup back on). I’ve never had any issues myself with the same infotainment unit but I couldn’t really see how the receiver would cause “ghost touching”. Fingers crossed it a software restore takes care of both issues


----------



## TheDog (Mar 27, 2014)

Surprisingly, the dealer was eager to put me in a loaner Trax. They kept it overnight hoping the imagined screen touch issue would be reproduceable in the cold morning air. It wasn't. They applied some software update that dealers have access to. I haven't had a long enough drive to see if the distortion problem has changed at all.


----------



## Chad20101 (Jul 23, 2019)

Same issue with my LT playing over car play music starts to static after awhile & I also notice the USB module gets warm when it does.


----------



## TheDog (Mar 27, 2014)

My distortion issue didn't go away from whatever update they tried. The car also won't go into 6th gear now.  For 31K miles this car required absolutely zero unscheduled dealer visits but now I'm fighting 2 Infotainment issues and now this transmission thing. Hopefully they get it cleared up. Am still in warranty.


----------



## TheDog (Mar 27, 2014)

The transmission thing turned out to be a non-issue. It's a certain climate condition that locks 6th gear out to reduce engine icing or something. No movement on distortion.


----------

